# B15 Steering Wheel on B13



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Hi, I was thinking on replacing the steering wheel on my B13 with one from a SE-R 2002 B15.... black leather, 4 spoke... but have a question, will it bolt on? same nut and shaft? anybody here has done it before?

Thanks!


----------



## Javon (Oct 12, 2002)

That's so funny because I was considering the same thing. You might want to call the dealership and talk to the pats dept to find out. Do you have any idea how much the steering wheel costs?


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I could definitely go for a B15 steering wheel, I hadn't thought of it till I read this post, though. I'm really interested to find out how much they cost - and hopefully it will fit in the B13. Post anything you find out, if you could. Thanks.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Javon said:


> *That's so funny because I was considering the same thing. You might want to call the dealership and talk to the pats dept to find out. Do you have any idea how much the steering wheel costs? *


Hi, they're about $50 to $100... i'm asking the dealer to compare the shafts on the B15 Wheel to the B13 one to make sure... i'll let you guys know if it works...


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Mack said:


> *I could definitely go for a B15 steering wheel, I hadn't thought of it till I read this post, though. I'm really interested to find out how much they cost - and hopefully it will fit in the B13. Post anything you find out, if you could. Thanks. *


So....the used car parts don't know if it will fit... and they don't have any B13 Steering Wheel around to compare the shafts so... what to do?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Can you bring your car to the dealership so they can compare your wheel to the B15 one?


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Sounds like an idea...


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

when i was looking to change my steering wheel i was getting the part# for the hub and i noticed that ALL NISSAN VEHICLES from a maxima to a sentra have the same steering shaft splines and used the same hub,meaning you can install a nissan truck steering wheel in your 300zx!,not that anyone would but i knew that information would be usefull someday . P.S. the dealer wont know if it will work ,they're dumb.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Adam said:


> *Can you bring your car to the dealership so they can compare your wheel to the B15 one? *


Well... that could be a problem since in Costa Rica they don't even have the B15.... we have 2002 Nissan Sentra (known as TSURU in Mexico) but the B15 cames here only by request. Plenty of Almeras, Primeras and Lucino but no B15 Sentra.


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

ga16det said:


> *when i was looking to change my steering wheel i was getting the part# for the hub and i noticed that ALL NISSAN VEHICLES from a maxima to a sentra have the same steering shaft splines and used the same hub,meaning you can install a nissan truck steering wheel in your 300zx!,not that anyone would but i knew that information would be usefull someday . P.S. the dealer wont know if it will work ,they're dumb. *


Jmm.... pretty good news! so i will be able to use the B15 wheel on my Sentra...


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Are the airbags compatible?


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

ga16det said:


> *when i was looking to change my steering wheel i was getting the part# for the hub and i noticed that ALL NISSAN VEHICLES from a maxima to a sentra have the same steering shaft splines and used the same hub,meaning you can install a nissan truck steering wheel in your 300zx!,not that anyone would but i knew that information would be usefull someday . P.S. the dealer wont know if it will work ,they're dumb. *


...are you sure about the shaft splines and diameter? some guys says it wont fit some others says it will.... i'm about to get the wheel but just want to be completely sure....


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

SentraXERacer said:


> *Are the airbags compatible? *


umm.... no idea... but no big concern here since this Sentra E actually came without the airbags.... or got stolen in the shipping process to Costa Rica


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

b15 114.5 x4 b13 100x4 wont fit...


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *b15 114.5 x4 b13 100x4 wont fit... *


they are talking about steering wheels


----------



## SergioCR (Sep 18, 2002)

Sr20kidD said:


> *b15 114.5 x4 b13 100x4 wont fit... *


That's rim sizes... i'm talking about the steering wheel... it is attached to the car using one shaft with a big nut on it...


----------



## 95 SentraB13 (Jun 14, 2002)

I'd love to have a B15 wheel as well. It feels like driving a bus with the B13 wheel and to think I bought a leather SE-R one.
Someone has to be close to a scrap yard or know of a damaged B15. Even to just borrow the wheel and find out.


----------

